# Moose Hunting in Michigan Next Year?



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

It already passed the state Senate and House Wednesday afternoon so it only needs to be signed by our lovely Governer now.. Our local news reported that its mainly to attract more out-of-state hunters..

_Hunters, listen up! Next fall, you could find yourself bagging a moose if legislation in Lansing clears the Governor's desk. A bill setting up a moose hunting season was approved in the state Senate and House Wednesday afternoon.

According to State Senator Jason Allen, the legislation directs the DNRE to do a scientific study of the moose next spring.

Right now, there are an estimated 800 to 1,200 moose between the Soo and Baraga.

If everything works out, the moose hunt would take place sometime next fall.

The number of licenses given out has yet to be determined, but hunters will more than likely enter a lottery for selection._

http://www.upnorthlive.com/news/story.aspx?id=555423


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

another $4.00 donation in my future


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great now I can get turned down on moose and elk.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Just heard this on wood radio...i wouldnt think this would be avalible to non-residents....i dont belive elk permits are....How many do you think they would issue the 1st year....25????


----------



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

Sprytle said:


> Just heard this on wood radio...i wouldnt think this would be avalible to non-residents....i dont belive elk permits are....How many do you think they would issue the 1st year....25????


I can imagine they would issue many. I live in Marquette and when I am not in the woods I am driving from one end of the UP to the other. I've been doing this since 91. In that time I have only seen 2 moose from the vehicle. I am not opposed to the idea...my first thought "another revenue generation".


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Jason Allen is talking about it on his Facebook page. 

Has anyone heard what the estimated population of moose in Michigan is?

Last I heard they thought about 100, but that was a few years ago. Between the brainworm and the wolves, not to mention the cars on the highway, I'm wondering if it's any higher...

like someone said, it's another $4.00, I'll bet they're looking at all kinds of ways to gain cash, and if that Pure Michigan hunt has raised money for them, a moose hunt may have seemed the next logical step. 

But I have my reservations. 

Back in 1985, when they first brought them from Ontario, they figured they'd have enough moose to hunt by 1995...it took them a lot longer than that, but I'm still not sure we're ready for one. Maybe they're thinking we probably never will get the numbers up any higher, so we might as well take what we can. 

I don't know. I didn't rush out and put in for that Pure Michigan hunt, and I probably won't rush out to do this...I don't like the way the DNR is using the resource to raise money lately...


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

linda g. said:


> has anyone heard what the estimated population of moose in michigan is?
> 
> .


800-1200



> right now, there are an estimated 800 to 1,200 moose between the soo and baraga.


cb


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Linda G. said:


> Maybe they're thinking we probably never will get the numbers up any higher, so we might as well take what we can.


Or before the Wolves eat them :lol:

I have moose near my property, maybe I can find out how to bait them in and lease out my property :lol:

CB


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

That many?? When did the count go from about 100 to 800-1200? I know they did a moose survey a few winters ago, are those numbers the result of that survey?

I have never seen a moose in the UP, either...but I've seen four wolves.

The only Michigan moose I've ever seen were on Isle Royale...


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is a similar article out of the Detroit Free Press. They estimate the moose population to be around 1,000. They also mention the number of permits would depend on their study. The guy goes on to say it could be 0 or it could be as many as 20.

http://www.freep.com/article/20101215/NEWS15/101215029/1058/SPORTS10/Moose-hunting-may-come-to-Mich.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Linda G. said:


> I don't know. I didn't rush out and put in for that Pure Michigan hunt, and I probably won't rush out to do this...I don't like the way the DNR is using the resource to raise money lately...


We could do like they do out west and have auctions. I think I saw somewhere that a Bighorn sheep hunt in Colorado went for like 20,000.00 or something like that. 

I mean we have a resource, if the state can benefit from it, while still managing for sustained yield, then why not take advantage?

However I understand where you're coming from...I just can't understand why we're still able to deer hunt for only 15.00...they need to step up with inflation and get that fee up to at least 21.00


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

no thanks to the auction,,,at least with the drawing most of us will have a chance, as small as it may be


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

rnc9502 said:


> no thanks to the auction,,,at least with the drawing most of us will have a chance, as small as it may be


That's what I was getting at.


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

Just another tactic to raise money for the DNRE. I also wonder if tickets being written have gone up.


----------



## t.g.o.d (Jan 11, 2008)

21 dollars? that's a joke right?


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

t.g.o.d said:


> 21 dollars? that's a joke right?


Must be as the price should be closer to $30


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I'd be in without a doubt. Most will probably get cow tags, but I have a native friend from Ak that's shared with me before and Mmm, tender.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I think lotteries make more money, anyway...I like to eat moose meat, too, but I would feel better seeing some substantiation of the numbers before I ran out and put in for a tag...now, if they're going to issue five tags, that would be different, but that would be such a crap shoot I probably wouldn't bother at all unless I was really feeling in the mood to make a donation to the DNR that would be much better used if I gave it to the local food pantry...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

WALLEYE SEEKER said:


> Just another tactic to raise money for the DNRE. I also wonder if tickets being written have gone up.


Fines paid from tickets don't go to the DNR. Same on fines paid from speeding tickets, etc.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

WALLEYE SEEKER said:


> Just another tactic to raise money for the DNRE. I also wonder if tickets being written have gone up.


Yeah, the last thing the DNR needs is more money because the state is in such good financial shape.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

If the state wants to help themselves they can start by looking at their own paychecks, and take it from there...get rid of some of the paper, that would save billions right there...stop wasting time and get things accomplished...that would raise many more billions of dollars...

and what I came here to say...we couldn't get a dove season for the millions of doves, like almost every other state in the nation, but we're getting a moose season for all five moose in the state...oh, I forgot, moose aren't cute and cuddly, and they don't "coo"...well, can you tell this made my day...LOL


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

GVDocHoliday said:


> We could do like they do out west and have auctions. I think I saw somewhere that a Bighorn sheep hunt in Colorado went for like 20,000.00 or something like that.
> 
> I mean we have a resource, if the state can benefit from it, while still managing for sustained yield, then why not take advantage?
> 
> However I understand where you're coming from...I just can't understand why we're still able to deer hunt for only 15.00...they need to step up with inflation and get that fee up to at least 21.00


 
Yeah another havs vs hav nots in the hunting world. Isnt it already getting that way enough? Bad idea we dont have that many moose in the state right now. Do a wolf hunt for the love of God we seem to have enough of them.

Ganzer


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

last 3 trips to the UP(mid summer) i have seen 5 moose including one bull...every night the wife, I and kids go looking for critters when we are up there, seen moose, bear, wolves, pair of snowy owls-which I have been told they dont exist in the UP...roooooight........I have also seen a moose run across the road from a distance and a few wolves about 20 seconds or so behind her....I would think wolves should be open to LEGAL hunting before the moose...just an opinion....


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

They exist in the northern lower, so why wouldn't they exist in the UP...LOL

They aren't common, but snowy owls are here...years ago, my husband went outside on a frigid January night to get some wood from the woodpile, without a light as the moon was out, and was buzzed by a snowy owl. He almost had a heart attack right then and there...LOL


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

One thing that strikes me is that a certain amount of moose probably die of old age. Would there be a way to limit the harvest to older bulls, maybe a spread restriction. Let the cows go to maybe increase the herd.

I do believe that as far as new opportunity, The state should be pushing the feds for control of the wolves. That should be TOP PRIORITY.


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Hmmmm.... so our legislature has okd a hunt for the two moose that roam the UP. But next.... they want DNRE to COUNT them. :lol::lol::lol:

Someone please help me off the floor.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

It is hard to believe that there are that many moose in the UP. They tried to get this hunt going last year for 2010 but somewhere it failed. I believe at that time it was 10 permits. They were also considering giving more permits and monotoring the hunt and closing the season when 10 moose were killed.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

MERGANZER said:


> Yeah another havs vs hav nots in the hunting world. Isnt it already getting that way enough? Bad idea we dont have that many moose in the state right now. Do a wolf hunt for the love of God we seem to have enough of them.
> 
> Ganzer


I was being sarcastic with the auction option. 

I'm sure the state would love to have a wolf hunt...hands are tied by the feds.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

gooseboy said:


> last 3 trips to the UP(mid summer) i have seen 5 moose including one bull...every night the wife, I and kids go looking for critters when we are up there, seen moose, bear, wolves, pair of snowy owls-which I have been told they dont exist in the UP...roooooight........I have also seen a moose run across the road from a distance and a few wolves about 20 seconds or so behind her....I would think wolves should be open to LEGAL hunting before the moose...just an opinion....


Where did you hear that snowy owls don't exist in the UP? I've seen them on numerous occasions and have one that hangs around the neighborhood.


----------



## football12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Do we get a flying squirrel tag with the moose tag?


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

bersh said:


> Where did you hear that snowy owls don't exist in the UP? I've seen them on numerous occasions and have one that hangs around the neighborhood.


 
from the birder group at Whitefish Pointe....they even said I was very fortunate because they do not exist....I kinda laughed a bit. I knew what we saw...quite majestic to see two of them...anyway, just sayin I thought the birders were more edjumacated....and figured they would know


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> One thing that strikes me is that a certain amount of moose probably die of old age. Would there be a way to limit the harvest to older bulls, maybe a spread restriction. Let the cows go to maybe increase the herd.
> 
> I do believe that as far as new opportunity, The state should be pushing the feds for control of the wolves. That should be TOP PRIORITY.


They are pushing the feds - it's a slow process. They had the ball rolling last year and thanks to the Humane Society and other tree-huggers they are back to square one.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Mods....Would you please create a new Moose Hunting Forum!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

The DNR gives (at least) one person a set number of tags each year (I think this year it was 17) to euthanize wolves. I'm sure they could get a pretty penny for those tags by sportsman. 

I wish they'd use 8 of them on the wolves that are in the middle of our elk herd. 

We did hear about the moose hunt for next year during elk season too as the CO's were talking about it. Should be a go from what I understand...not sure on the res vs. non-res thing. That doesn't make sense to have the elk hunt exclusive to residents and moose open to all. 

Also remember, however many tags they give out for Moose, the tribe's will be getting theirs too. So they have to account for the tribal portion of the harvest as well.

It would be nice within 5 years if the Michigan Grand Slam included Deer, Bear, Turkey, Elk, Wolves and Moose.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

codybear said:


> 800-1200
> 
> 
> 
> cb


Is this the same DNRE that estimates our deer population too?:lol:


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

gooseboy said:


> from the birder group at Whitefish Pointe....they even said I was very fortunate because they do not exist....I kinda laughed a bit. I knew what we saw...quite majestic to see two of them...anyway, just sayin I thought the birders were more edjumacated....and figured they would know


In some years, some North American Snowy Owls remain on their breeding grounds year-round, while others migrate in winter to southern Canada and the northern half of the contiguous United States. In the northern plains, New York, and New England, Snowy Owls occur regularly in winter. Elsewhere, such as in the Pacific Northwest, the Midwest, and eastern Canada, Snowy Owls are irruptive, appearing only in some winters but not in others.

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Snowy_Owl/id

I think I may have seen one once, was sitting in a blind and a big white owl came swooping right at me and flew right over the top of the blind. But I didn't get a good look at it so i'm not certian.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

This was on our local news tonight:

MARQUETTE -- Michigan could soon be one of the few states to offer a moose hunting season.

The Michigan Senate recently passed a bill that allows the Natural Resource Committee to meet with an advisory committee to possibly establish a moose harvesting season.

The committee will meet with several organizations, like the Michigan DNRE, to establish whether or not the moose population could sustain a hunting season.

"Moose up here are on the very southern range of where they're found in the United States and Canada, so we have to look at climate change issues, any disease issues and, you know, interest from the public," said Debbie Munson Badini of the Michigan DNRE

The DNRE estimated there were between 400 to 500 moose in the U.P. in 2009. State lawmakers announced in a press release that the population size between Sault Ste. Marie and Baraga is between 800 and 1,200 animals.

The bill still needs the Governor's signature for the bill to pass.
----------

Must have been a LOT of moose calves born in 2009....LOL...or maybe they confused the DNR's estimated elk population for moose...LOL


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

I wouldnt get out the frying pans to fast the Tribe will issue permits equal to 10% of licenses issued by the state. Guaranteed a minimum of five permits. So if the state issue 10 the tribe will get five.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd be all for a moose hunt! For those that say there aren't enough moose to justify the hunt, I'd say that the moose were never intended to be very plentiful. Even if there is only 500 across the UP, they could issue a few permits and it wouldn't hurt the population at all. 

You could use the same argument for elk. Sure I'd love to see a herd of 30,000 elk across the NLP allowing about 5,000 permits per year, but the herd is currently held to around 1200 if I'm not mistaken. That was the original plan for the herd. Same with moose. There aren't any plans for a herd of 10,000 moose in MI. As long as there are moose dying of natural causes, we might as well have a lottory for a few tags. As far as the tribal permits, who cares? If that is the way the treaty is written, I can live with it.

Actually, on the tribal topic, I can see an open window for a wolf hunt here in order to bypass the Feds. Talk about neighbors helping neighbors!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

allowed to reproduce unchecked, there would be far more than 800-1200 elk in northern Michigan, that's already happened-twice, with populations of approximately 2000 elk, which caused a number of problems...proving that the elk need to be managed closely. 

That has not happened with the moose...and they've been here 25 years now. 

It won't hurt to have 5 moose taken out, most likely, but I would not be happy with any more than that.

I'm finding it hard to believe there's even 500 moose in the UP...all the DNR 
reports I've ever received, until this legislation was written, indicated that there is MAYBE 200 moose in the UP.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

Could someone who is "in the know" on this political process explain this to me. . . Why is the legislature even voting on this? I am of the belief that Moose is already on the Game List that is in our state Constitution. This is not a case like doves (or wolves or cranes would be) where the legislature first has to pass a bill to declare them as game. According to Prop G of 1996 (which I will post below) once the animal is on the game list it is up to the NRC to set the season. So . . . why is the legislature even touching this issue???


Proposal G is a referendum on Public Act 377 of 1996, which would amend the Natural Resources and Environmental Protection Act (NREPA) to grant the Natural Resources Commission exclusive authority to regulate the taking of game in this state. The amendment also would require the Commission, to the greatest extent practicable, to use principles of sound scientific management in making decisions regarding the taking of game. The Commission would have to issue orders regarding the taking of game after a public meeting and an opportunity for public input. (The NREPA defines "game" as any of 38 listed birds and mammals, including bear, deer, duck, geese, rabbit, pheasant, and ruffed and sharptailed grouse. Only the Michigan Legislature may designate a species of bird or mammal as "game." The term "principles of sound scientific management" is not defined in current or proposed law.) 

Current Game Management 

The Director of the Department of Natural Resources (DNR) currently has the responsibility for managing the state's animals and, to fulfill that responsibility, may issue various types of orders, including orders to establish open seasons for taking game, to specify lawful methods of taking game, and to determine the criteria for the issuance of hunting licenses. The DNR prepares orders after comments from DNR field personnel and interested persons have been solicited and considered. An order must be on the DNR's agenda for at least one month before its consideration, and the DNR must provide an opportunity for public comment on the order. According to the DNR, public comment usually is taken at the monthly meetings of the Natural Resources Commission. 

The DNR currently manages game populations by establishing harvest quotas and species management zones, increasing or decreasing the number and types of hunting licenses issued, adjusting the duration of the hunting seasons, and using the enforcement and penalty provisions of the NREPA. 

Impact of Proposal G 

Prior to Executive Order 1991-31 of 1991, the Natural Resources Commission had the authority to establish policies concerning the taking of game. The executive order abolished the existing DNR and a number of agencies, commissions, and boards; created a new DNR; and vested in the director of the new DNR all of the authority of the abolished entities and the Natural Resources Commission. 

Passage of Proposal G would give the Natural Resources Commission the exclusive authority under the NREPA to establish policies for the taking of game. 

Passage of Proposals D and G 

Proposal D is on the ballot as a result of petition signatures collected by a Michigan citizen organization. If a majority of the electors cast "yes" votes on Proposal D, it will be enacted into law. If the law is enacted, it cannot be repealed or amended by the Legislature except with a three-fourths vote. 

Proposal G is on the ballot as a result of Public Act 377 of 1996 (Senate Bill 1033), which provides that Public Act 377 cannot take effect unless it is approved by a majority of the electors. If a majority of the electors cast "yes" votes on Proposal G, it will amend the Natural Resources and Environmental Protection Act. It could be amended at any time by a majority vote of the Legislature.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Probably because they got rid of it when we weren't looking?? They might as well have, that's how much attention they pay to it...

will be interesting to see what is discovered about this...


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

I've lived in the UP a total of 34 years and have seen, with my own eyes, exactly two moose. I've had a cow moose on trail cam, and have seen plenty of tracks. They're here, but I do wonder about the actual numbers and the accuracy of the DNR's data. 

In the EUP, at least some, maybe many, of the moose are practicing dual citizenship due to the proximity of Ontario. So it would seem logical that cental and western Yoopers would have more consistent sightings and thus a better hunting opportunity, due to a less transient moose "herd".

As for the wolves, yeah, if we can hunt elk and now moose in their limited numbers, then wolves ought to be next....and maybe should have been first! I've had up to three of them on trail cam and have seen one for sure, in addition to two other large wolf-like canids about which I can't be 100% sure. 

Snowy Owls: I've seen a fair number of them here in Chippewa County over the years, but only in the winter.

I hope this moose hunt does become a reality. I'll donate the $4 or $6 or whatever the fee is. I've killed two of them in SK, and the meat is hard to beat for quality and quantity!


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

D.C.U.P. said:


> I've lived in the UP a total of 34 years and have seen, with my own eyes, exactly two moose.


And you can kiss those two and all the others in the Eastern UP goodbye cause as soon as this is allowed
and the DNR kisses the Tribal backside
The Indians will have em GONE.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

sullyxlh said:


> And you can kiss those two and all the others in the Eastern UP goodbye cause as soon as this is allowed
> and the DNR kisses the Tribal backside
> The Indians will have em GONE.


Dont hate the natives


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

sullyxlh said:


> And you can kiss those two and all the others in the Eastern UP goodbye cause as soon as this is allowed
> and the DNR kisses the Tribal backside
> The Indians will have em GONE.


I'm one of the Indians (Sault Tribe) of which you speak, and neither I nor any other members I know plan on extirpating the moose. I'd be curious to know your insight regarding your assertion above.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I have absolutely no problem with a State auctions of Moose permit.

But ONLY if it's just ONE permit with the rest being a lottery draw.

If there's a guy out there who's willing to pony up the highest bid, then I say have at it!

ONE winning bid might be high enough to pay for the entire program for that calendar year.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

And of course the tribal season will be 3 months long, day & night, shining O.K.. Taint gonna be a moose hunt, so set down that data for those 180 grn partitions. Meanwhile the wolf population is CRYING for a LEGAL season. I don't see that right around the corner either.



Check into the current tribal seasons & regulations for deer & bear.


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

Really? Ethnic bashing over a* potential* opportunity to hunt moose? Most natives I know respect nature and feel a connection to the land.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

sullyxlh said:


> And you can kiss those two and all the others in the Eastern UP goodbye cause as soon as this is allowed
> and the DNR kisses the Tribal backside
> The Indians will have em GONE.


Yeah, that's a statement that is WAYYY offbase. 

The natives get a certain percentage of the allotted tags. I'm guessing that there would be a minimum of 5 native tags given out each year as there are five tribes. 

Five dead moose aren't going to decimate a herd. 

It's simple for the DNR, just take into account the tribal harvest into their projections. It doesn't matter if the bullet comes from my gun or a native gun, the animal is dead and there is a happy hunter (hopefully with alot of help to drag) :lol:.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I have absolutely no problem with a State auctions of Moose permit.
> 
> But ONLY if it's just ONE permit with the rest being a lottery draw.
> 
> ...


I wish they'd do that in conjuction with the Pure Michigan hunt. Give out 4 draw Pure Michigan tags per year and 1 bid tag. I could easily see the state getting $20,000+ for someone to kill an elk, deer, bear, turkey and a couple ducks.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Mabey the tribe should get into moose and deer management in the UP. I know for certain that they do more on the fish management side than the USFWS and MDNRE do togather. It does not take a computer wiz to go to the DNR website and see how few fish get planted in the UP from the DNR. The last time I looked my license cost the same as a South Haven or Ludington license. Most of the fish that are planted in the UP anymore are coming from the tribal fisheries. If they managed deer and moose the way that they manage fish we would have some good hunting up here again for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think if the tribe wanted to harvest a few wolves they would have a lot easier time than trying to get a normal season on the books. Look at Native groups in other states that take an eagle or 2 or a few whales that don't have a season. I think they need a few fresh wolf pelts for the annual pow-wow.


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> We could do like they do out west and have auctions. I think I saw somewhere that a Bighorn sheep hunt in Colorado went for like 20,000.00 or something like that.
> 
> I mean we have a resource, if the state can benefit from it, while still managing for sustained yield, then why not take advantage?


Those auction tags are more like 4-5 times that price, with many of the better tags going over $100,000 and more and more exceeding $200,000. These tags add a lot of income for the state and help manage those trophy animals. Obviously these are some of the most sought after tags in the country and give access to some huge sheep which are part of small populations, so I wouldn't expect anything close for Michigan Moose. 

But that doesn't mean someone wouldn't pay $10,000-20,000 or more for a once-in-a-lifetime chance. To all those who say your chances are reduced by giving a tag to an auction hunter, then there is a easy situation, add another tag to the quota. Give 20 tags out to 20 applicants and one guaranteed tag to the highest bidder. The benefit of that person's money is a bigger benefit than another 1/1000 chance for everybody else in the name of "fairness." People will still complain, but that guy's $20,000 is going to do a lot more than your $100.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

sullyxlh said:


> And you can kiss those two and all the others in the Eastern UP goodbye cause as soon as this is allowed
> and the DNR kisses the Tribal backside
> The Indians will have em GONE.


Your really starting to piss a lot of people off. Just let it go before you get banned for the holidays.



sourdough44 said:


> I think if the tribe wanted to harvest a few wolves they would have a lot easier time than trying to get a normal season on the books. Look at Native groups in other states that take an eagle or 2 or a few whales that don't have a season. I think they need a few fresh wolf pelts for the annual pow-wow.


 No one "takes" Eagles. They come from the National Eagle repository in Denver. There's over a two year waiting list and just being Native is not enough to be granted a bird.
The Whale hunt was also done by permit as well. There is plenty of information on that topic as well if you so a quick search. 
Powwow's are held way more than just once a year.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

sourdough44 said:


> And of course the tribal season will be 3 months long, day & night, shining O.K.. Taint gonna be a moose hunt, so set down that data for those 180 grn partitions. Meanwhile the wolf population is CRYING for a LEGAL season. I don't see that right around the corner either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got mine right in front of me. All state regulations regarding fair chase apply. There are no provisions for shining or other night hunting. You obviously have no knowledge of the regulations that the tribes here (EUP) follow, so I'd be curious to see the ones to which you're referring.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

D.C.U.P. said:


> I've got mine right in front of me. All state regulations regarding fair chase apply. There are no provisions for shining or other night hunting. You obviously have no knowledge of the regulations that the tribes here (EUP) follow, so I'd be curious to see the ones to which you're referring.


"DC"
They'll never understand. 

Look at how pissed off they get when someone is trespassing on their hunting grounds! Can you imagine how loud they would CRY if the trespasser were to come along and say..Sorry, your land is now ours! Take your tree stands, gun blinds and everything you can carry from your cabin, GET OUT and NEVER come back!!!

Of course, something like that could never happen in this country right? That is of course, unless it happened a long time ago, which means time makes everything all better doesn't it!

I know I feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Im all for the moose hunt in all of my years of living up here i have seen many moose and some big bulls. If you know where to go you will see a moose that is all there is to it. Just this last summer i seen 4 different moose with my own eyes not counting the 4 that got hit by cars and trucks right around me. I am also not counting the trail cam photos. Sign of moose is on a rise for sure also no matter what road you go on around here your likely to see a moose track or some moose scat.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

http://www.cadillacnews.com/ap_page....ap.org/dynamic/stories/M/MI_MOOSE_HUNT_MIOL-

Those numbers are more like what I have seen...


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I agree, we should have a limited moose hunt on Isle Royale, made me sick when they let 2500 of them starve in 1995/1996.

But Isle Royale is managed by the feds (U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service)....Michigan DNR has no jurisdiction over those moose...only the feds do...and you can't hunt, with rare exceptions, in a national park...period. One of those exceptions is the limited hunting allowed in Sleeping Bear, but only because that was part of the agreement made with the former landowners who gave Sleeping Bear to the feds in 1973.

as far as those high classed Ohio pigeons, I do go...but it's a five hour drive, one way...would be much more fun to have one here...and keep my money here.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

I DO NOT want to see a moose hunt. The numbers are not there. I hunt the U.P, own land there and have a ton of family and friends there. This is not by any means acceptable. This has put a sour taste in my mouth. 

I would encourage a MASSIVE wolf hunt. So sick of seeing them. So sick of them going into winter deer yards and staging a genocide on the deer. Last season I saw more wolves than deer. Wolves are pretty big when they are less than 5 yards from you. 

DNR needs to have a wolf hunt, not a moose hunt. End Rant here


----------



## chip387 (Nov 18, 2007)

That would be great. As for the auction deal, they could set aside a couple of tags for auction. Bring some extra money. They need the money for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Linda G. said:


> I agree, we should have a limited moose hunt on Isle Royale, made me sick when they let 2500 of them starve in 1995/1996.


Why did they starve? Who's responsibility is it to ensure wildlife does not starve? Was it due to a natural process that all wildlife are subject too (a very severe winter)? Also, did the moose starve because their population had grown outside of their finite habitat (this is called carrying capacity)?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Linda G. said:


> I agree, we should have a limited moose hunt on Isle Royale, made me sick when they let 2500 of them starve in 1995/1996.
> 
> But Isle Royale is managed by the feds (U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service)....Michigan DNR has no jurisdiction over those moose...only the feds do...and you can't hunt, with rare exceptions, in a national park...period. One of those exceptions is the limited hunting allowed in Sleeping Bear, but only because that was part of the agreement made with the former landowners who gave Sleeping Bear to the feds in 1973.
> 
> as far as those high classed Ohio pigeons, I do go...but it's a five hour drive, one way...would be much more fun to have one here...and keep my money here.


Isle Royale is a UN Bio zone and any interaction by humans is illegal even to help the moose from starving to death. Just as the UN wants to do to the rest of our National lands under the premise of bio diversity rewilding act.


----------



## dahunter17 (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't think we need a moose hunt right now. We need to get the wolf numbers and even the deer numbers down. Deer carry some wicked parasites that are deadly to the moose. I think people would take hunting deer over moose anyday.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

WACKNSTACK said:


> I DO NOT want to see a moose hunt. The numbers are not there. I hunt the U.P, own land there and have a ton of family and friends there. This is not by any means acceptable. This has put a sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> I would encourage a MASSIVE wolf hunt. So sick of seeing them. So sick of them going into winter deer yards and staging a genocide on the deer. Last season I saw more wolves than deer. Wolves are pretty big when they are less than 5 yards from you.
> 
> DNR needs to have a wolf hunt, not a moose hunt. End Rant here


Sportsman should be grateful to have the decision to have or not have a moose hunt based on biology and not emotion. I wish we were lucky enough to have the decision to hunt or not hunt wolves left up to the MDNR. But we don't because PETA and the HSUS have influence over the feds who make the decision to protect wolves despite there being a sustainable UP population. 

I'm sure the moose population in most areas of the UP does not have a sustainable moose population but some areas do. I happen to deer hunt in one of those areas that has few deer and therefore the moose population is well established. Heck, some years we see more moose than deer. The reason the moose have become established in these pocket areas of low deer density is because there is no brain worm to kill the moose. It makes a lot of sense (IMO) to identify the areas with a sustainable population where a very limited hunt can occur. When moose were introduced to Michigan, this is exactly what was intended and it is past time for Michigan to follow through. 

Waiting for the moose population to become established in the whole UP is not going to happen unless the deer population density is less than 5 per square mile. If we don't start controling the wolf population, that might actually happen. But in the meantime, there is no bioligical reason not to hold a limited moose hunt in the UP.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Exactly what the DNRE wants in the UP no deer, lots of wolves, and a few moose. In the end they will sell a few moose licenses, a lot less deer licenses, and no wolf licenses. This will throw their top heavy budget way out of wack. It will take them 30 years to figure this one out. It seems as though the UP is the DNR's dumping and proving grounds. I cannot say never but my UP deer hunting will be very limited in the next 20 years. I seriously doubt that I will put in for the Moose Lottery. In the future the way deer management is going you may have to put in for a deer license lottery. No wonder so many Michigan hunters are leaving the state.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone that looks at the moose statistics knows that a moose hunt is foolish. I wonder if that politician(I looked up his information once and chuckled)ever hunted anything. The UP has a very different management style than the lower. Piles of bait, piles of tags, and piles BS from down below. That's just a great idea? I really don't care if they kill them all. They are struggling at best in the wrong habitat. I just wonder what someone who was lucky enough to draw a tag would do? You can't bait them? I wonder if you would just drive down 141 and shoot one off the road where they congregate....I know maybe a guide:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Bearboy said:


> I just wonder what someone who was lucky enough to draw a tag would do? You can't bait them?


The moose populations are not well distributed. They are not difficult to see in the localized areas where they have become established. It wouldn't be hard to hunt one. You just have to know where to look for them.

I would like to see more moose in the UP. That is not going to happen without lower sustained deer numbers.

I am ambivalent as to whether Michigan has a hunt for them. I wouldn't expect the state to issue more than a small handful of tags each year. I see them using it as more of a Moose management marketing opportunity, raising their profile with the public, than anything else.

I would like to go on a blackpowder moose hunt someday. It's probably the only type of hunt I would be willing to travel for. I think it's more likely I will end making a trip to Quebec for that than it is that I will ever draw a Michigan Moose tag.

-na


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

well they just announced on tv6 that mole face signed the bill today.

MOOSE GUIDE FOR HIRE PM ME


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

grizzlyadams73 said:


> well they just announced on tv6 that mole face signed the bill today.
> 
> MOOSE GUIDE FOR HIRE PM ME


Will you take a 6-pack of Old Mil and a dozen pickled eggs?


----------



## maveric (Nov 26, 2003)

It is official the Gov signed the law according to woodtv 8 and license will cost about $100.

http://www.woodtv.com/dpp/news/michigan/Granholm-signs-Mich-moose-hunting-law


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

tgafish said:


> oh good grief. Sorry to add to the off topic here but this stuff just lights me up.
> 
> Every population in the history of the world has been conquered at one time or another.
> 
> ...


oh yaaaa i agree my family lost everything in russia they piked up and moved on after all did the indians not take land from each other


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Since the only motivation I can see behind such a hunt is to bring tourism and hunting dollars to Michigan, they should charge a $25 application fee and make the license cost at least $500...but they won't, it will be the same pathetic $4 fee, no non-residents allowed, and just $100 to slowly decimate what the brainworm, the cars, and the wolves haven't already...


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Just another prime example of the worthless dnr looking to
make more money with a total disreguard for the resource.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Michigan Mike said:


> Just another prime example of the worthless dnr looking to
> make more money with a total disreguard for the resource.


Considering this isn't a DNR initiative, and the bill doesn't guarantee that a hunt will even take place, it might be a little early to pile on yet another anti-DNR bandwagon.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

A moose hunt before a legal wolf hunt would be about the craziest thing ever. I can't see it happening.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

I have now lost ALL faith in the State of Michigan


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

grizzlyadams73 said:


> well they just announced on tv6 that mole face signed the bill today.
> 
> MOOSE GUIDE FOR HIRE PM ME


Have you seen the new restrictions, fees and regulations for anyone acting as a guide on state land!

Who's gonna be able to pony up the bond for insurance let alone the tax and fee's per use?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

U.P.Nate said:


> I have now lost ALL faith in the State of Michigan


. what a bunch of dipwads.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

So am I right in assuming that after seven pages of whining that the know it alls don't want the dnr to have the authority to set up hunting seasons? Since thats all this bill does is give them the authority to set up a season in the future and manage the moose herd. 

After spending the last half hour reading this thread were never going to get the authority to take over wolf management from the feds.:banghead3

Griff


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

You know that they are going to have a moose hunt. And there fake moose population numbers are allready written down. there just going to spend a bunch of money doing a "population studdy" so they can leave a paper trail of bull **** to cover their greedy behinds. The DNR just wants to say that there is enough of them to hunt so that they can keep getting paid. I'd like to see a 3rd party do the study. One that doesnt care if a couple million hunters throw a couple million into the kiddy that pays their over paid paid checks. I get upset every time I drive past the "Sea Lampray observatory compound" here in Marquette and see the 30 some john boats, 20 or so quads, 15 pickup trucks and other vessels that have never mooved in the last 3 years. I'm glad that all of the money that we the hunters willingly fork over to help our natural resourses gets squandered so that the DNR can get $20+ and hour and a buch of toys that they dont play with. No I am not sitting here and whining, the state of Michigan i in the position it is in because of useless wasteing of the states money. and we as resposable outdoorsmen need to step up and do our part.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

:lol:That's funny


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

U.P.Nate said:


> I get upset every time I drive past the "Sea Lampray observatory compound" here in Marquette and see the 30 some john boats, 20 or so quads, 15 pickup trucks and other vessels that have never mooved in the last 3 years.


Pardon the interruption of your rant....

...but you are aware that the US Fish And Wildlife Service (which operates the sea lamprey program) is a different agency then the MI Dept of natural Resources ???
http://www.fws.gov/midwest/marquette/factsheet.html


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

U.P.Nate said:


> You know that they are going to have a moose hunt. And there fake moose population numbers are allready written down. there just going to spend a bunch of money doing a "population studdy" so they can leave a paper trail of bull **** to cover their greedy behinds. The DNR just wants to say that there is enough of them to hunt so that they can keep getting paid. I'd like to see a 3rd party do the study. One that doesnt care if a couple million hunters throw a couple million into the kiddy that pays their over paid paid checks. I get upset every time I drive past the "Sea Lampray observatory compound" here in Marquette and see the 30 some john boats, 20 or so quads, 15 pickup trucks and other vessels that have never mooved in the last 3 years. I'm glad that all of the money that we the hunters willingly fork over to help our natural resourses gets squandered so that the DNR can get $20+ and hour and a buch of toys that they dont play with. No I am not sitting here and whining, the state of Michigan i in the position it is in because of useless wasteing of the states money. and we as resposable outdoorsmen need to step up and do our part.


Yet another fact filled post. I think it's safe to say that the vast majority of biologists and field personnel that work for the DNR aren't in it for the money. Considering the level of education that most of them have they don't make squat. 

Keep piling on - I'm sure that will help matters.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

BradU20 said:


> Pardon the interruption of your rant....
> 
> ...but you are aware that the US Fish And Wildlife Service (which operates the sea lamprey program) is a different agency then the MI Dept of natural Resources ???
> http://www.fws.gov/midwest/marquette/factsheet.html


Admirable, but you should probably know angry mobs with pitchforks would rather follow the loudest voice even if they haven't got facts. The rational guy trying to educate the mob is the first they string up :lol:.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Sib said:


> Admirable, but you should probably know angry mobs with pitchforks would rather follow the loudest voice even if they haven't got facts. The rational guy trying to educate the mob is the first they string up :lol:.


Exactly. I suggest you drink the kool-aid and base all of your opinions on emotion.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Lets say there is a Moose season and I draw a tag. I even know of an area that has Moose. I even got a trail cam pic of one earlier this fall. What would be my chances of filling that tag? As solitare as Moose are and the terrain they like to hide in. I think it would be a very difficult hunt. 

I would have a way better chance to fill a Elk tag and, not just because there are more Elk. It would just be an easier hunt.

Now, lets say the DNR issued a 100 Moose tags. How many would get filled? I think the success rate would be very low. 

To put it in perspective, I think the Deer success rate in the EUP was like 12% or somthing like that.With odds like that I think it does not matter how many Moose are here in the UP. The Moose are safe. It's hard enough to go into Ontario and be successful. Even though the odds of success would be low, I would love the chance to do it, I think it would be one heck of a hunt.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

This is all just sick to me. Moose hunting? This is disgusting. WE NEED A WOLF SEASON. Actually we don't need a season on them. According to the locals everywhere I have talked to, it has been open season on them. 

Well, this has made everything just gray to me now. Deer density is almost no existent in remote areas. Moose numbers around my property are non existent anymore. Wolf numbers are through the roof.

If there is anyone from the DNR reading this, take a long look in the mirror. 

Words cannot describe the rage i feel inside due to them destroying the U.P bit by bit. They couldn't even get the antler restrictions right. You buy a combo, 3 or more per side. Single gun tag takes a spike. GRRRRRR. 

I wish one of these so called biologists would have the guts to sit down FACE TO FACE with me and then walk the woods in the U.P with me and show me how what they are doing is at all correct. Yeah this is a call out. PM me and we will set up a meeting.

To add on to this, it is almost pointless to drive the almost 600 miles to our land to hunt. We have practiced QDM for the 21 years since the day my father purchased the land. We have not taken a deer since 2000. We have passed on a few small bucks. We have not saw MOOSE sign on that property since 1991. Used to have trees ripped up, tracks and so on. Now we have some deer tracks and a-lot more wolf tracks. Sorry for drawing this on but I am Absolutely FED UP with this terrible joke we have managing our natural resources


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

WACKNSTACK said:


> If there is anyone from the DNR reading this, take a long look in the mirror.
> 
> I wish one of these so called biologists would have the guts to sit down FACE TO FACE with me and then walk the woods in the U.P with me and show me how what they are doing is at all correct. Yeah this is a call out. PM me and we will set up a meeting.


If you are actually serious about going all "tough guy" on a DNR biologist, then how about going to their website or even directly to one of their offices? Getting on here and ranting would seem to be barking up the wrong tree. 

Even if you did contact a state official with the DNR, I'm sure they'd end up telling you their hands are tied. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the wolf still a federal issue in MI? And the stupid tree huggers have an active lobby, which trumps sound biology I guess.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

WACKNSTACK said:


> This is all just sick to me. Moose hunting? This is disgusting. WE NEED A WOLF SEASON. Actually we don't need a season on them. According to the locals everywhere I have talked to, it has been open season on them.
> 
> Well, this has made everything just gray to me now. Deer density is almost no existent in remote areas. Moose numbers around my property are non existent anymore. Wolf numbers are through the roof.
> 
> ...


The wolf issue is out of the DNR's hands. Go and rant at the Feds, peta, and the Humane Society, as blaming the DNR is pointless.

As far as the combo tag goes, that is written into state law - again, out of the DNR's hands. Hate to break it to you but overall in the U.P. the support for APRs was pretty low. There was an extremely vocal minority and the UP Whitetails that pushed hard for it, and the current tagging system in the U.P. was about the best solution possible. 

So what habitat improvements have you done on your property?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

QDM = Lets have 1000 + wolves in the UP and about 400 moose. Now that the wolves have severely decimated the deer population and our deer license sales are down we have to make up for the lack of funds. To make up for lost license sales in the UP we will have a moose hunt and sell unlimited antlerless licenses in the LP. Anything to keep the cash cow going and growing. The heck with proper deer management that would take work. Instead of having 50,000 to 100,000+ deer hunters in the UP spending money the DNR would rather have 10 hunters up here looking for a moose. That makes real good business sense. No wonder this state is in financial ruins.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

WACKNSTACK said:


> This is all just sick to me. Moose hunting? This is disgusting. WE NEED A WOLF SEASON. Actually we don't need a season on them. According to the locals everywhere I have talked to, it has been open season on them.
> 
> Well, this has made everything just gray to me now. Deer density is almost no existent in remote areas. Moose numbers around my property are non existent anymore. Wolf numbers are through the roof.
> 
> ...


This anti DNR stuff is borderline lunacy. It was been pointed out by a couple of individuals above me that you are ranting about things that are out of the DNR's span of control. Wolves are a federal issue as they are a federally protected endangered species (regardless of how you feel about them), the moose hunt bill was passed without any input from the DNR biologists and is nothing more that a political move by Senator Jason Allen. It's not a money grab, the state will be in the red if they conduct a moose hunt. Finally, your personal opinions on how deer should be managed are just that, opinions. As pointed out, the APR in the UP was driven by a vocal minority (UP Whitetails) and passed by the NRC (not biologists). 

Also, with all of the hostility you have towards the DNR biologists, why would any of them want to sit down and try and have a rational discussion with you? Where is your property and as was asked above, what type of habitat work have you done there? Are you aware that there are more factors associated with deer population than just predators?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

D.C.U.P. said:


> If you are actually serious about going all "tough guy" on a DNR biologist, then how about going to their website or even directly to one of their offices? Getting on here and ranting would seem to be barking up the wrong tree.
> 
> Even if you did contact a state official with the DNR, I'm sure they'd end up telling you their hands are tied. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the wolf still a federal issue in MI? And the stupid tree huggers have an active lobby, which trumps sound biology I guess.


 Why is it that you always see 3 or 4 DNR trucks around the Moran area chasing wolves through the woods. Why is it that the DNR is always the first to show up when one of their sacred animals is killed by a hunter? Why does the DNR spend BOOKOO $$$$$ on wolves out of our license money? How much $$$$$$ have the special interest groups chipped in? I have more change in my pocket. Don't want to rain on your parade D.C.U.P. but the DNR is really goofy when it comes to the wolf issue.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Robert Holmes said:


> Why is it that you always see 3 or 4 DNR trucks around the Moran area chasing wolves through the woods.


I don't see that, as I don't spend much time in the Moran area. Apparently there's something in the water or maybe the air, which keeps me away. 

How do you know they're chasing wolves? How well can a truck chase wolves "through the woods"? Wouldn't a truck get outmaneuvered easily?

Is it that the feds imposed the wolves on the states, then told them to "take care of them"? So perhaps they're "chasing wolves" because it's part of the job, and the duties are assigned from Lansing?



Robert Holmes said:


> Why is it that the DNR is always the first to show up when one of their sacred animals is killed by a hunter?


Maybe because that's who gets called or is charged with enforcing game laws? They're closest to the scene? Beats me, but I'd think they want to have data on the status of all the animals in the Michigan forests and fields.



Robert Holmes said:


> Why does the DNR spend BOOKOO $$$$$ on wolves out of our license money?


Is this actually a fact? How do you know? And when you say money is spent "on wolves", what does that mean? Please tell us.



Robert Holmes said:


> How much $$$$$$ have the special interest groups chipped in? I have more change in my pocket.


Again, tell us all the facts. Give us the data. The influence of PETA et al is strong, one way or another. No denying it. That usually means lobbyists, which is a main method of making government "work". Think Hollywood movie stars and all their "influence".



Robert Holmes said:


> Don't want to rain on your parade D.C.U.P. but the DNR is really goofy when it comes to the wolf issue.


I don't have a parade. And you're not raining on anything, except a moose hunting thread that has already been derailed. Trust me, I have more questions than answers, as is the case with most of us here, no matter how much the internet brings out the expert in all of us.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

I spend all the free time I can get afeild all over the state, and I have never even seen a moose, or an elk for that matter. But I can't even count how many wolves I have seen in the past two years, Hell I can't even drive through seney with out seeing at least two chaseing deer across the road. I just think that the state should spend their time killing off the surplus animals and not the ones that are almost non existant. Yeah the hunting of wolves is up to the feds, But maby the state could spend some of there money our money a little more wisely. Like for instance use all of the money we give them to lobby against the anits and peta and push the issue instead of laying down and letting them walk over us. (But I guess if you've had a pack of wolves following your tracks in the snow right to your tree stand you'd understand) Don't get me wrong I' am for a michigan moose hunt in the far future, but I think that the dnr needs to focus on the problems that they presently have and go from there. I saw more wolves than live deer this year saw plenty of deer carcases in the woods.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

bersh said:


> So what habitat improvements have you done on your property?


We have done a-lot to that property. The next thing on the chopping block is clearing out around 8-10 acres for a food plot. We see deer. just very, very few. 

The property is in the huron mountains. Used to have numbers of moose there. Not anymore.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

U.P.Nate said:


> I spend all the free time I can get afeild all over the state, and I have never even seen a moose, or an elk for that matter. But I can't even count how many wolves I have seen in the past two years, Hell I can't even drive through seney with out seeing at least two chaseing deer across the road. I just think that the state should spend their time killing off the surplus animals and not the ones that are almost non existant. Yeah the hunting of wolves is up to the feds, But maby the state could spend some of there money our money a little more wisely. Like for instance use all of the money we give them to lobby against the anits and peta and push the issue instead of laying down and letting them walk over us. (But I guess if you've had a pack of wolves following your tracks in the snow right to your tree stand you'd understand)


I have never saw a moose either. Maybe one way back in a field driving by. not sure.

Seney has been a cesspool of wolves for year. Let me rephrase that, the u.p has been. 

I have had the wolves following me in to my stand also. I have had them try to circle around on me, who knows, they could have and i couldn't see them. 

Just glad to see someone who actually lives there and has experienced this to have posted up


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

WACKNSTACK said:


> The property is in the huron mountains. Used to have numbers of moose there. Not anymore.


my buddy has a camp up there as well, he has seen 1 moose in the past 20 years. Like I said Im not against moose hunting in Mi, I just dont think that the numbers are there, and if there are "so many of them" that there is a huntable population in one little area maby we should spend some hunters monies relocateing and populating other areas of the U.P. Kinda like they did with the wolves that we despratly needed so badly.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

D.C.U.P. said:


> If you are actually serious about going all "tough guy" on a DNR biologist, then how about going to their website or even directly to one of their offices? Getting on here and ranting would seem to be barking up the wrong tree.
> 
> Even if you did contact a state official with the DNR, I'm sure they'd end up telling you their hands are tied. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the wolf still a federal issue in MI? And the stupid tree huggers have an active lobby, which trumps sound biology I guess.


 
Tell me where to go. Tell me who to go to about the fed control and the dnr's hands being tied. Not going tough-guy on anything. I want to talk to them. I want to see how this Moose hunt is justified and wolf management isnt. I want to know how to make this all change. I am not affraid to open my mouth and make things be heard to make change.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

U.P.Nate said:


> my buddy has a camp up there as well, he has seen 1 moose in the past 20 years. Like I said Im not against moose hunting in Mi, I just dont think that the numbers are there, and if there are "so many of them" that there is a huntable population in one little area maby we should spend some hunters monies relocateing and populating other areas of the U.P. Kinda like they did with the wolves that we despratly needed so badly.


I agree that there isnt the herd size available for the hunt to start. 

Still trying to figure out why we needed them so badly also


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

just to be clear im not on here attacking anybodys thoughts (like some people) I'm just posting my opinion on this free website that is open to the free posting of personal opinions. im not casting any stones at people telling them that they are wrong or their ideas are, I just think that as responsable hunters we need to think more about the future of our wildlife in the state and less about the current status of our trophy walls or bragging rights.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Tell me where to go. Tell me who to go to about the fed control and the dnr's hands being tied. Not going tough-guy on anything. I want to talk to them. I want to see how this Moose hunt is justified and wolf management isnt. I want to know how to make this all change. I am not affraid to open my mouth and make things be heard to make change.


I'd guess that www.michigan.gov/dnr would provide some contact info. Or do a search online using keywords, perhaps. Doesn't the DNR have field offices all across the state? Your local phonebook should have government listings in it. Even on this site there's a member named "J Wicklund" or "jwicklund" who is a DNR officer. Shoot him a PM and see if he can assist you. 

They're not in hiding. If you really want to contact the DNR, it's not that hard.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If there are a sufficient number of moose in Michigan bring on the moose hunt. Worst case scenerio is that it will be at the expense of the deer. In order to have good moose population the population of whitetail deer has to be at a minimum. I am under the opinion that the DNR wants to turn the UP into a moose -wolf area and will not manage it for deer. and just how much money are a dozen moose hunters going to spend in the UP during their moose hunt as opposed to thousands of deer hunters? The whole problem with Michigan is that nobody has any common sense in Lansing. The DNR is out there in fantasy land trying to create something out of the UP that will never happen.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

U.P.Nate said:


> just to be clear im not on here attacking anybodys thoughts (like some people) I'm just posting my opinion on this free website that is open to the free posting of personal opinions. im not casting any stones at people telling them that they are wrong or their ideas are, I just think that as responsable hunters we need to think more about the future of our wildlife in the state and less about the current status of our trophy walls or bragging rights.


The moose hunt is definitely a sticky issue but people are looking past the fact that the DNR did not initiate it. It was a legislative action. I think that you are going to find that the DNR is not in favor of the hunt based on feasibility. The population isn't sustainable and it will cost a lot more money than it will collect. It's not fiscally responsible or responsible wildlife management.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Robert Holmes said:


> If there are a sufficient number of moose in Michigan bring on the moose hunt. Worst case scenerio is that it will be at the expense of the deer. In order to have good moose population the population of whitetail deer has to be at a minimum. I am under the opinion that the DNR wants to turn the UP into a moose -wolf area and will not manage it for deer. and just how much money are a dozen moose hunters going to spend in the UP during their moose hunt as opposed to thousands of deer hunters? The whole problem with Michigan is that nobody has any common sense in Lansing. The DNR is out there in fantasy land trying to create something out of the UP that will never happen.


Again, please support your claims with evidence. Just as you cannot support your claim that the state spends large amounts of revenue collected from licence sales on Wolves, you will not be able to support these current claims with facts.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

WACKNSTACK said:


> I agree that there isnt the herd size available for the hunt to start.
> 
> Still trying to figure out why we needed them so badly also


Do you realize that wolves repopulated themselves by migrating into the state? The only time the DNR ever released wolves, all were killed in matter of months. The information copied below is directly from the Wolf Management Plan and details the recent history of wolves in Michigan.

In the early 1970s, the wolf population in Minnesota began to expand southward from its 
northern range. In 1975, a pack of wolves occupied a territory that spanned the Minnesota
Wisconsin border (Thiel 1993), signifying the beginning of re-colonization of former wolf range 
in Wisconsin. After 1975, the wolf population in Wisconsin expanded into suitable habitat 
across the northern Wisconsin counties (Wydeven and Wiedenhoeft 2005). In the 1980s, wolves 
from Minnesota and Wisconsin began to re-colonize the western and central portions of the UP 
(Thiel 1988, Mech et al. 1995). In addition, wolves from Ontario may have crossed into the UP 
over ice at Whitefish Bay, along the St. Marys River, and near northern Lake Huron islands 
(Jensen et al. 1986, Thiel and Hammill 1988). The beginning of wolf recovery in Michigan was 
first documented in 1989 when a pair established a territory in the central UP. 20
Only one wolf reintroduction was attempted in Michigan. Four wolves from Minnesota were 
released in Marquette County in March 1974 and all died as a result of direct human activities 
between July and November 1974. These wolves did not reproduce and did not contribute to the 
current wolf population (Weise et al. 1975). The wild wolves that currently occur in the UP are 
the result of natural immigration and reproduction.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

this is not directed at you personaly but I have read that management plan as well and yes they did a servey and have a management plan but, that info seems a little out dated, I've looked online and can even find a deer population study more recent than 2005, witch I think is pitiful. Something smells fishy in Lansing, and its not the snatch of our dear Govonor.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

I just think that we should strive to keep the population of all of our critters thriveing healthy, instead of just barely hanging on. I mean we try to manage our dear herd to be healthy so that there is not a shortage of forage for the population. But what are we suppoused to do when the wolves forage is anything with a heart beat? Is it not our place as responsable sportsmen to step in and manage the herd? I mean QDM "let em go let em grow" what about QWM "Dont let em go so the deer can grow"?


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

U.P.Nate said:


> this is not directed at you personaly but I have read that management plan as well and yes they did a servey and have a management plan but, that info seems a little out dated, I've looked online and can even find a deer population study more recent than 2005, witch I think is pitiful. Something smells fishy in Lansing, and its not the snatch of our dear Govonor.


Here is the link to the 2010 plan. The site is difficult to navigate, sometimes it is easier to google things. The wolf plan is from 2008. 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnre/WLD_Deer_Management_Plan_FINAL_5.8_320639_7.pdf


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

U.P.Nate said:


> this is not directed at you personaly but I have read that management plan as well and yes they did a servey and have a management plan but, that info seems a little out dated, I've looked online and can even find a deer population study more recent than 2005, witch I think is pitiful. Something smells fishy in Lansing, and its not the snatch of our dear Govonor.


http://fwrc.msstate.edu/carnivore/predatorprey/study-design.asp

http://www.fws.gov/home/feature/2010/pdf/Midwest_NR_wolf_Dec10_2010.pdf

Griff


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I think we as hunters need to look at the Moose issue as a positive one. It does not matter how many Moose we see to make a judgement on them. When was the last time you saw a bobcat, fisher, marten, otter, ect. All species we as hunters and trappers pursue on a regular basis. They are just species that are more elusive and solatare just as the Michigan Moose. The point is there are here.

If a hunter wants to spend his money on a application fee for the chance to get one. Good luck. They will need it. The Moose need not fear the Michigan hunter. 

As for the wolf, we need to stop complaining about the wolf. They are here to stay. We as hunters will never get rid of them no matter how many we shoot. Mange, parvo, and other diseases will put them in check just as it did in Isle Royal. After the last parvo outbreak on Isle Royal the wolf population crashed. This allowed the Moose population to increase to the point where they ate them selves out of house and home causeing their population to crash. Mother nature is always the best manager.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Good posts by Stagliano and Zorba. Problem is the wolves are killing off the deer faster than they can reproduce. I realize humans, bears, coyotes, and traffic all take their numbers of deer also. When the deer are depleated they will target Moose until they are depleated. If there is no other way to get rid of the wolf other than killing off its food scources we might just as well have a moose season and shoot a bunsh of them. I know that it sounds selfish but I guess there is no other way to defeat the wolf huggers. I have not deer hunted in the UP in the last 6 years but am now thinking that if I am lucky enough to get one or two up here that is one or two less that a wolf will get to eat.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Zorba said:


> When was the last time you saw a bobcat, fisher, marten, otter,


bow season


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Zorba said:


> When was the last time you saw a bobcat, fisher, marten, otter, ect..


Right before bow season. I didnt even make the trek up there to hunt this year. I stayed down here to hunt my spots. Dad hunted the u.p this year, he has a ton of pictures of all of the above also. Think he saw 4 wolves also. zero moose.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Right before bow season. I didnt even make the trek up there to hunt this year. I stayed down here to hunt my spots. Dad hunted the u.p this year, he has a ton of pictures of all of the above also. Think he saw 4 wolves also. zero moose.


Try and post them if you can. I love seeing pictures of furbearers.


----------

